# Growth on live rock?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i see a few things growing out of my live rock. can anyone tell me what they are? there are around 5 of them now. harmful or ok to leave in the tank? if they are harmful, what is the best way to remove them?

thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Aiptasia anemones. Pests. Will sting and kill your corals.

Anthony


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

how can i remove them so they won't spread? thanks.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

These little buggers can spread fast. You should take care of them asap. 

I used to have a few in my reef. Tried Aiptasia X, lemon juice but failed. They disappeared for a while and came back in larger number. I had over a dozen of them at one point. Finally i bought 5 peppermint shrimps from JL n they eliminated them. I have never seen them ever seen, so are the peppermints! I dont even know if they are still around. Well, all I know is that they have completed their mission! 

Keep in mind that not all peppermint shrimps love Aiptasia. Some might not even go near them! The cheapest n easiest way might be removing the infested rock from your tank...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> These little buggers can spread fast. You should take care of them asap.
> 
> I used to have a few in my reef. Tried Aiptasia X, lemon juice but failed. They disappeared for a while and came back in larger number. I had over a dozen of them at one point. Finally i bought 5 peppermint shrimps from JL n they eliminated them. I have never seen them ever seen, so are the peppermints! I dont even know if they are still around. Well, all I know is that they have completed their mission!
> 
> Keep in mind that not all peppermint shrimps love Aiptasia. Some might not even go near them! The cheapest n easiest way might be removing the infested rock from your tank...


sounds good. i will probably just remove the rock. or maybe i can remove the rock and scape them off? will that work?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to inject them all the time with PH Up. 
I can't remember who makes it though.
I would inject them before doing a water change.
Wait 5 or 10 minutes and then I would siphon them off the rock when I was removing the water for the water change.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I used to inject them with lemon juice with a syringe


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

i remember at IPU they got this thing u inject it and it goes all foamy and dies. sorry dont remember the name


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> sounds good. i will probably just remove the rock. or maybe i can remove the rock and scape them off? will that work?


If you left any tiny pieces on that rock, bunch of small ones will show up in the future. IMO not worth taking the chance. I have seen Aiptasia infested tanks... not a pretty sight!

How big is that rock btw?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

gmann said:


> i remember at IPU they got this thing u inject it and it goes all foamy and dies. sorry dont remember the name


Talk about IPU.... you reminded me of that big coral tank they had at Bby IPU... That tank must have 100x more Aiptasias than corals! Haaha!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Rock is around 4 inch by 3 inch. Maybe ill just throw it away since it seems like the safest route. How do these appear anyways? Inteoducing corals?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I used a soldering torch and spot burnt them off, as long as you can get the rock out of the tank easily. Worked well for me. You can get them as hitchhikers on LR and they don't show up for a while, then surprize "what the heck are these"


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I had the same problem when I was starting my tank they came with the lr many to many I went to JL and they suggested peppermint shrimp!
A couple days later they were all gone and I have never seen since! hardly see the shrimp as well!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

scraping them off will only make more its like cuting the head of that greek dragon thing i scrap the rock under them leaving them intact and then throw them out


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

+1 on burning them off, it was the only thing that worked for me without spreading them around


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

So my boss told me yesterday that he made a low voltage wand I guess ill call it and he actually puts it in the water and zaps them I told him hes crazy but be swears by it. Me personally I remove the chunk or burn them off


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't tried burning them off with a soldering iron, but that sounds like a good way of doing it. I used Aiptasia-X with a syringe and had mixed results. Seems they would die and spread anyways, could have been the LR though as it was a newer tank when I experienced it.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I personally, have always had great success with Red Sea's Aptasia X. Had a major outbreak and just 2 rounds later nothing not a one I did add a trio of peppermint after the treatments to make sure it never reoccurs..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I also recommend burning them, especially on a small rock you can easily pull out.


----------

